# The 100th I need some anime recomendations thread



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

I'm really bored and i'm in the mood for some new anime things i like were
Clannad [Afterstory]
Higurashi
FullMetalAlchemist Brotherhood
Eureka Seven [Screw Astral Ocean]
any suggestions?


PS: if you dare say boku no pico well then i... will find you a not so nice individual on the internet


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2015)

Dragon ball super.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2015)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

sergey3000 said:


> Dragon ball super.


 
never been a huge dbz fan watched all of DBZ



> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


2 weird 4 me


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Baccano!
Another
Shiki
Toradora?
The Third. (to be honest, I am only recommending it because I saw it in my MAL and only then remembered I ever watched it... it is not bad)
True Tears (I hated Clannad so much I never reached After Story, but perhaps, perhaps this series is similar)
etc.

Do you like something else?


----------



## gamefan5 (May 7, 2015)

Code Geass, Steins;Gate, Black Bullet


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Baccano!
> Another
> Shiki
> Toradora?
> ...


i watched Toradora I'm planning on watching Another and Shiki is that vampire anime right?


> Do you like something else?


Yeah i liked Code Geass
i'm into zombies too  i was really dissapointed with highschool of the dead though


> Code Geass, Steins;Gate, Black Bullet


Geass seen it 
Steins gate almost finished it
Black Bullet...? haha
ahahahaha
BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
 
plz

I also really liked {the first half} of sao and SAO II in its wholesome
but i somehow disliked Log horizon


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2015)

Persona 4 Golden Animation, Baccano, FullMetal Alchemist 2003, Katanagatari.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

Chary said:


> Persona 4 Golden Animation, Baccano, FullMetal Alchemist 2003, Katanagatari.


 
Chary plz
Golden Ani waiting for Dub [i usually watch subbed but i played the game soooooo]
Bacca-No
FMA is on the plan to watch pile but don't feel like it
Katanagatari was k


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Yakitate!! Japan
Comedy about baking bread. It's pretty old, but I'd rather recommend something that's more obscure than the typical Crunchyroll stuff.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Yakitate!! Japan
> Comedy about baking bread. It's pretty old, but I'd rather recommend something that's more obscure than the typical Crunchyroll stuff.


 
live action was better


----------



## Ryukouki (May 7, 2015)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso.


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu

a.k.a. Parasyte


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso.


 
i'll actually check it out



GameSystem said:


> Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
> 
> a.k.a. Parasyte


 
oh puh-lease no


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

If you liked Toradora, or romcom in general... Perhaps lovely complex?


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

I'm going to go out on a limb and recommend an american made animation. Gravity Falls. I heard about it in the EoF many moons ago and decided to give it a shot. Wasn't bad.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and recommend an american made animation. Gravity Falls. I heard about it in the EoF many moons ago and decided to give it a shot. Wasn't bad.


 
Gravity falls is on my watchlist too might start tomorow



sarkwalvein said:


> If you liked Toradora, or romcom in general... Perhaps lovely complex?


 
ohhhhhh it looks like it could be fun but the artstyle is so euuugh


----------



## gamefan5 (May 7, 2015)

Oooh, I also recommend Parasyte and Zankyou no Terror.


----------



## andzalot55 (May 7, 2015)

To love-ru in general.


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Psycho Pass if you haven't seen it yet. I think season 1 was better than 2.


----------



## Mylink5 (May 7, 2015)

Katanagatari, Zetsuen No Tempest, Golden Time


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> To love-ru in general.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2015)

Regardless of what you're interested in, I'm just going to start rattling off anime I enjoyed. Your appreciation for Eureka Seven, one of my favorite anime, gets you my time here.

Psycho Pass (season one is way better than season two, but season two is still okay)
Baka & Test (I just found this funny as all hell)
Nanatsu no Taizai (my favorite action anime from last season)
Absolute Duo (another good anime from last season)
World Break: Aria of Curse for a Holy Swordsman (see above)
Yona of the Dawn (last season was just a good one for anime)
Yu Yu Hakusho (an older anime series, but great action with a good story, though the last arc is a bit lacking)
Claymore (women with swords and monsters)
High School DxD (funny, surprisingly decent action, and tits everywhere)

That's everything off the top of my head that I can think of, though I've seen so, so much more than that. I need to start keeping a list.


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Regardless of what you're interested in, I'm just going to start rattling off anime I enjoyed. Your appreciation for Eureka Seven, one of my favorite anime, gets you my time here.
> 
> Psycho Pass (season one is way better than season two, but season two is still okay)
> Baka & Test (I just found this funny as all hell)
> ...


 
Harems are never decent. They get even worse when there's ecchi. Don't recommend DxD.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Harems are never decent. They get even worse when there's ecchi. Don't recommend DxD.


 
Don't hate


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Harems are never decent. They get even worse when there's ecchi. Don't recommend DxD.


lol I had a lot of fun with DxD. It isn't brilliant by any means, but I really didn't find it difficult to watch. Generally if I can get through an anime without abandoning it halfway through or taking an extended break from it, I find it worth recommending to some degree. I mean, if harem anime isn't your thing, okay, but that doesn't mean I won't recommend one so that somebody else can discover if it really works for them or not.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> To love-ru in general.


 

No. To Love Ru is shit.

To quote myself from two years ago:



emigre said:


> It sounds like the whole battle anime malarky just isn't your thing and you prefer the more 'thoughtful' anime
> 
> If you liked Clanned than I recommend watching Angel Beats, Air and Kanon which are in the same mold. They're from the same studio if I remember correctly. So you'll have your heartstrings played with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 7, 2015)

Watch Monster and Baccano!. Wash your hands of anime afterwards because it's downhill from there.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 7, 2015)

Any Kyoto animation work, but specially.
Chunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai
Amagi brilliant park
Kyoukai no Kanata
K-on!
Hyouka
Sound! Euphonium(is being aired this season)

Kill la Kill
Captain Earth
Bubblegum Crisis Tokyo 2040(and the old Bubblegum Crisis too)
Goochumon wa Usagi Desu ka
and Strike Witches, the bluray edition for the extra "features".

Those are the very good ones I remember now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Watch Monster and Baccano!. Wash your hands of anime afterwards because it's downhill from there.


 
I love both Monster and Baccano!, but even if they are quite different, if I was pushed to choose one I would say Monster is quite the superior product.
I didn't mention Monster because it doesn't seem to match the OPs taste (based on his list) and he was kind of negative towards Baccano! before.

Thinking again about it, perhaps I misjudged his tastes, and only because Monster is just a fucking piece of art I will attach the VIZ promo video:


----------



## Kane49 (May 7, 2015)

Short animes:

Attack on Titan(that music ...)
Parasyte (this one left me emotionally devastated for some reason)
Death Note 


Longer Animes:
Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail 
HunterXHunter and Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Pretend Bleach ends after season 2 and it's a good anime.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Pretend Bleach ends after season 2 and it's a good anime.


 
stopped at 124 i think


----------



## Kane49 (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Pretend Bleach ends after season 2 and it's a good anime.


 
I can completely recommend it until the end of the first major arc


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Pretend Bleach ends after season 2 and it's a good anime.


 
I don't know why, for some reason I decided to waste my time with that PoS when I was younger.
I watched 20 episodes, and then just started to read the manga, then it all become so generic shounen PoS (a la DBZ) after their journey to (I don't even remember shit) land of death and back after which everybody and their dog were Shinigamis and had gigantic blades.... Felt like a typical DBZ next boss is OP, generic power up formula, and I am too old for that shit.
And... Well... Actually I think I have mostly blocked Bleach, and even if I remember traces here and there the only thing that stands clear in my memory is that it was BS.
(Same applies to that Naruto PoS, from which I don't know why the hell I read around 27 volumes when 27 volumes was all that was published and I hated it while I read it... WHY WAS I SUCH A MASOCHIST?)


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 7, 2015)

was the anime adaptation of danganronpa any good?


----------



## Kane49 (May 7, 2015)

Well if you dont like Shōnen you dont like it theres nothing i can do about that.
Calling them pos is undeserved though, no one is forcing you to watch it and both had great first arcs.


----------



## andzalot55 (May 7, 2015)

emigre said:


> No. To Love Ru is shit.


 

To love ru is love. To love ru is life!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Kane49 said:


> *Well if you dont like Shōnen you dont like it theres nothing i can do about that.*


 
I consider FMA: Brotherhood the summit of Shounen, and the way a good shounen should be.
I don't say I hate shounen, I just hate cheap shounen.

EDIT: I should be honest and accept that it is also a matter of me going out of the target demographics, as there is also shounen series that I enjoyed when I was younger and I couldn't stand today at all (Saint Seiya, Dragon Ball, Ranma, 3x3 Eyes... etc), I would say that I can't enjoy dumb/kiddish shounen anymore (but things as e.g. Future Boy Conan and to some degree Slayers I still can enjoy... for whatever reason).


----------



## GameSystem (May 7, 2015)

Daily Lives of High School Boys. Comedy/ Slice of Life.


----------



## Kane49 (May 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I consider FMA: Brotherhood the summit of Shounen, and the way a good shounen should be.
> I don't say I hate shounen, I just hate cheap shounen.


 



Spoiler



Pretend Bleach added a big Battle against Aizen shortly after Ichigo rescues Rukia and then called it a day. It would have been a terrific anime not much lower in Quality than FMA but as it is it turns quite terrible later on.
I actually consider Naruto to be a good anime, if you cut out all the fillers and ignore Sasuke, it has a huge beautiful world thats getting explored and culminates in a war against an admittedly tacky opponent but mostly its pretty good.


 
Short and long running animes are a completely different genre, long anime can add a scale and elaboration to its world that simply can not be achived in the short run while shorter animes can focus on delivering the core conflict in the best possible manner without too many distractions.

For example in FMA i couldnt care less about the world itself but the characters are etched into my mind while in Naruto made me care about the world itself while i for the life of me can't remember every character except the actually important ones.


----------



## Issac (May 8, 2015)

I always suggest _*Saikano*_. It's one of my absolute favourites! 
Then we have others I really like:
Spiral ~suiri no kizuna~
Bakemonogatari
Serial Experiments Lain
Nichijou
... Hmm, I can't think of any else to recommend at the moment.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Issac said:


> I always suggest _*Saikano*_. It's one of my absolute favourites!
> Then we have others I really like:
> Spiral ~suiri no kizuna~
> Bakemonogatari
> ...


 
i know thatfeel i can never think of anything either


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Kane49 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually watched Naruto up untill 6 eps efter the hokage died if that was a spoiler for anybody who was planning to watch it.. i saw it coming a mile away so really? and bleach up untill 139 xD


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 8, 2015)

ghost in the shell arise seems like an ok reboot for the series


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> ghost in the shell arise seems like an ok reboot for the series


 
And I prefer the OVA version of it instead of the TV version any day.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 8, 2015)

I left some animes out in my previous post

Puella Magi Madoka Magica. I know what everybody think when see images of this anime "hey, but that is a typical mahou shoujo PoS"(I just didn't watched it back then because spoilers were under every rock), I need to say that isn't... AT ALL. I warn that you need to prepare for a major mind screw though.

Gunslinger Girl. I had it in mind last post, but didn't wanted to recommend because the manga is better. but the anime(first season) is excellent, is a fine work and the changes that where made was to explain better the setting(and give a dramatic final). Season 2 was made by another studio and changed dramatically the dark and gloomy style for a cartoony one that doesn't fit very well(think about playing Zelda Twilight Princess and then pick up Wind Waker immediately after), but ignoring that fact is a good adaptation. If you liked the anime I highly recommend reading the manga, I just finished volume 14(of 15) and is outstanding. this is my second favorite series of all time.

Samurai Champloo. I don't know how nobody(including myself in my previous post) has mentioned this, just watch it.

Gosick. If you enjoy mystery and detective stories this is for you.

Serial Experiments Lain. prepare your brain though, can explode for too much information.

I ride the FMA Brotherhood bandwagon too. one of the best anime I watched in my life, I really like how studio Bones work(they are behind Captain Earth and Gosick too). I think I'll start the manga soon.

I can't properly recommend Monster as I haven't watched it yet, but is in my to watch list since a while(I've been killing shorter animes first to shorten my list).

and for the grand finale:
Digimon. season 1 and 3 are my favorites(I still need a rewatch of 2 and 4 though), Savers(season 5) was good too. this is my number one favorite series of all time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Puella Magi Madoka Magica. I know what everybody think when see images of this anime "hey, but that is a typical mahou shoujo PoS"(I just didn't watched it back then because spoilers were under every rock), I need to say that isn't... AT ALL. I warn that you need to prepare for a major mind screw though.


Hell, I don't think that is the general opinion. Madoka Magica is not a typical Mahou Shoujo, and it is actually quite good, the best thing ever made by Shaft IMHO.


Spoiler



And anything that contains some form of time travel is an automatic win for me.


----------



## Reiten (May 8, 2015)

Maybe you'll like some of these:
Air
Black Cat
Full Metal Panic!
Tales of Abyss
Escaflown


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

50 replies and almost 500 views thanks for all the recomendations guys 




Reiten said:


> Maybe you'll like some of these:
> Air
> Black Cat
> Full Metal Panic!
> ...


 

Air sounds good but doesnt look very good xD
Black cat minus the Main character looking insanely generic it looks fun 
FMP and Escaflown despite me loving Eureka seven and Code Geass i dislike Mecha anime xD
Tales of the Abyss... i've never been a fan of the tales of games sooo 



Sakitoshi said:


> I left some animes out in my previous post
> 
> Puella Magi Madoka Magica. I know what everybody think when see images of this anime "hey, but that is a typical mahou shoujo PoS"(I just didn't watched it back then because spoilers were under every rock), I need to say that isn't... AT ALL. I warn that you need to prepare for a major mind screw though.
> 
> ...


 

I'll check out GoSick and Lain
funny story about FMA brotherhood i heard a lot of good things about FMA but i never started to watch it but one day after rewatching Bounen no Xamdou [Xamd lost memories] i noticed how it was produced by bones so i checked out Soul eater HATED it then FMA loved it 



Issac said:


> I always suggest _*Saikano*_. It's one of my absolute favourites!
> Then we have others I really like:
> Spiral ~suiri no kizuna~
> Bakemonogatari
> ...


 
Seeing as your so passionate about Saikano i'll check it out


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Any Kyoto animation work, but specially.
> Chunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai
> Amagi brilliant park
> Kyoukai no Kanata
> ...


 

Chunibyouuuuuuu <3
K-on hmm music isn't my style but i might check it out
Hyouka... ohhhhhh interesting
anything below that can go ahead and fuck off



Also about To love Ru... no just no


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 8, 2015)

Crayon Shin Chan. though from what i hear, not in english dub


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> Crayon Shin Chan. though from what i hear, not in english dub


 
no


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88&show=0&order=4

I personally recommend shirobako
An anime about making anime, gives you a nice in depth look at how the animation industry works and the pressure the studios are always under


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88&show=0&order=4
> 
> I personally recommend shirobako
> An anime about making anime, gives you a nice in depth look at how the animation industry works and the pressure the studios are always under


 
oh yeah i saw that in a rebeltaxi vid yesterday


----------



## Katsumi San (May 8, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai - very good underrated anime

To Aru Majutsu no Index S1/S2 - worth watching if you like science and magic comedy/action.

To Aru Kagaku no Railgun - From girl's point of view. Season 2 is start around season 1 of Index time.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Katsumi San said:


> Nanatsu no Taizai - very good underrated anime
> 
> To Aru Majutsu no Index S1/S2 - worth watching if you like science and magic comedy/action.
> 
> To Aru Kagaku no Railgun - From girl's point of view. Season 2 is start around season 1 of Index time.


 

Flow did the opening for Nanatsu? Awesome i love them 

What i remember from to Aru... ignoring it because it looked like harem tiem


----------



## Katsumi San (May 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Flow did the opening for Nanatsu? Awesome i love them
> 
> What i remember from to Aru... ignoring it because it looked like harem tiem


Hmm perhaps it has some harem elements, but is not harem anime. Sure guy is have females as allies, but never the romantic interest. Also this anime is not like DxD, Sekirei or Sora no Otoshimono. I would not have liked it, if it was like said anime. I too don't like such anime, too silly/dumb for me.


----------



## Bimmel (May 8, 2015)

One Piece? Ignore the episodes after the time skip and its really good.

And everything with Naruto before the time skip is great.

Time skips seem to break animes.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> One Piece? Ignore the episodes after the time skip and its really good.
> 
> And everything with Naruto before the time skip is great.


 
i may be a bit late for this but i don't watch long running shounen xD sorry


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> One Piece? Ignore the episodes after the time skip and its really good.
> 
> And everything with Naruto before the time skip is great.
> 
> Time skips seem to break animes.


 
I must say that even when I never really liked Naruto, I effectively couldn't take it anymore and stopped reading the manga one or two volumes after the first time skip.


----------



## Bimmel (May 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> i may be a bit late for this but i don't watch long running shounen xD sorry


No, it's okay. It was just a recommendation, nothing more. : )

Hm.. sadly I'm not an expert at this. You surely know the Ghibli films already, do you?

For series .. how about Shonen Bat?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> No, it's okay. It was just a recommendation, nothing more. : )
> 
> Hm.. sadly I'm not an expert at this. You surely know the Ghibli films already, do you?
> 
> For series .. how about Shonen Bat?


 
Do you mean Paranoia Agent?
Anything Satoshi Kon is interesting (including movies)


----------



## Bimmel (May 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I must say that even when I never really liked Naruto, I effectively couldn't take it anymore and stopped reading the manga one or two volumes after the first time skip.


I understand where you are coming from. Naruto was my first manga/anime, so I watched it through till the end - just to be very dissapointed. The time skip destroyed the whole balance of the characters, the fun from the series was cut out.. tragic. I like kid Naruto and the early episodes much more then anything else.

I'm just telling myself there never was a Shippuuden.




sarkwalvein said:


> Do you mean Paranoia Agent?
> Anything Satoshi Kon is interesting (including movies)


Oh.. I knew there something wrong with the title.. thanks. 

But yes, that's what I meant. Not that many episodes, but really exciting.

________________________

Maybe for another movie suggestion I got "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang", but I don't know the english title. I should be something like "The girl that jumped through time".

It's about a girl that finds out that she can .. jump through time.. kinda obvious I guess. ;-)
But it's really well made and exciting, in a butterfly effect way.


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2015)

Opinion: Big fight shouen animes are boring and made for money

I would stick with lower-season animes, with a concise story and an ending. Avoid movies, as they are usually done by someone other than the original director. 

Personal favorites:
Gundam 00
Code Geass
Full Metal Alchemist
Guilty Crown
Space Dandy 
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> I'll check out GoSick and Lain
> funny story about FMA brotherhood i heard a lot of good things about FMA but i never started to watch it but one day after rewatching Bounen no Xamdou [Xamd lost memories] i noticed how it was produced by bones so i checked out Soul eater HATED it then FMA loved it


 
You should give Gunslinger Girl a try too, you'll get hocked with the first episode, the drama that the girls suffer makes you come back for more. you can ignore the second season(-Il Teatrino-) the first one is very conclusive and of a higher quality anyway.

I also recommended Kyoto animation in general because I like their art style, they always pull off very rich and colorful environments(oohh god the scene in temp 1 cap 5 of chuuni when they go to a shrine to "command" the gods to get Rikka to pass the exam), their coloring technique is the best you can find, and always deliver in the romance/comedy(I'm a sucker for comedic romance and the "cute girls doing cute things" genre) department.


----------

